# Sony to introduce a high definition Blu-ray camcorder



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 12, 2005)

Drool Link


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 12, 2005)

$20,000??? They can keep it!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 12, 2005)

It's still awesome!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------

